

Ask PG: Do you fund head-on competitors?  - kkapade

We are YC applicants and recently learnt that we are head on competing with one of the current YC startups (like Foursquare vs. Gowalla). We wonder whether you reject applicants in the first round on the basis of that?
======
pg
We would not reject a group for that. It's inevitable that it will happen.
(<http://ycombinator.com/faq.html>)

~~~
kkapade
Thanks for answering that. We are glad to hear that.

